# My head may explode



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Family party last night, family member comes up to me and asks if the closest ER vet is good. I say yes, why? He tells me their dog can't get up and is laying in the yard crying. Should he take him to the ER vet? I told him if the dog can't get up and is crying he absolutely has to go the ER vet, dogs hide pain and if he's crying he is in terrible, unbearable pain. This started in the morning, it's after 7 pm at this point, and then they stay until after cake/gifts. 

I still feel like my head is going to explode! I can't even call until later today to find out if they took him in last night.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG Melissa, how incredibly sad for this sweet baby. If this is how he's treated when in crisis, I'd hate to think about his routine, day to day life. Please let us know when you find out his status. I'll be sending loving, healing prayers his way.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

.....making myself sick worrying about him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets. He's one of them.

I'll keep the pup in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

If they still havent' taken the dog to the vet would they be insulted if you offered to do so?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG that is horrendous. That poor baby. I am praying they took him in last night. How can supposedly "regular" people be so cruel? Stupidity?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know how we all here would react to this situation, I also know that "we" are not typical of the ordinary dog owner, and no that doesn't make it right to let a dog suffer before doing something.

They really are good people, would do anything for family and friends. I'm sure he took him into the vet last night, honestly he's not a cruel person.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Omg*

OMG! You poor thing!
Mylissk: If you can I would all them to see how he is and if they haven't taken him to the vet offer to do do.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry. Family dynamics are often sticky. I hope the poor pup was taken and treated at the emergency clinic.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

UGH...poor thing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They did take him to the ER vet last night. He had heat stroke...left all day laying outside in this heat 100+ yesterday...he is inside now, the vet told them under no circumstances can he go back out in these temperatures...but the other dog, same breed, worse heat today with humidity, is still outside...

I can't even begin....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> They did take him to the ER vet last night. He had heat stroke...left all day laying outside in this heat 100+ yesterday...he is inside now, the vet told them under no circumstances can he go back out in these temperatures...but the other dog, same breed, worse heat today with humidity, is still outside...
> 
> I can't even begin....


It breaks my heart to read this. If its too hot for them don't they think its too hot for their dogs?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No, they think the dogs are "fine" out there because they have holes dug under the shrubs to stay cool in. It's the way their parents kept their dogs when they were growing up.

I can't even form a coherent response to this.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

What about a call to Animal Control?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I have to agree. I think this might be worth a call to animal control.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

edit........


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> No, they think the dogs are "fine" out there because they have holes dug under the shrubs to stay cool in. It's the way their parents kept their dogs when they were growing up.
> 
> I can't even form a coherent response to this.


Perhaps you can suggest that they put on a winter coat and go outside about 3 p.m. and lie down in one of those holes for an hour to see exactly how "cool" it is. Saturday's high was 106 and the humidity made it feel like it was over 120. Yesterday was not much better. To me this is animal cruelty. 

Are these GRRNT dogs? If so, you can always enforce the adoption agreement. 

I take it they don't believe in HW or flea and tick prevention either because their parents didn't do that? 

I'm sorry this is family--it makes the situation much more difficult.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No they are not GRRNT dogs. Oddly enough, they do give hw and flea prevention - it was one thing their parents did religiously. Family does make it hard, they are not open to talking to me about the dogs situation. He is at their regular vet's office this morning.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

i will not stand up for the actions, but people have to realize that some people are ignorant to "maintaining" a pet. they do the best they know how to do. the dogs probably made it through other years in the heat without any obvious signs of problems, so why would this year be any different? and on a legal note; (sad to say) if the pet has food, water, shelter, and there is no obvious signs of abuse, they arent doing anything wrong.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'm going to ask to have this closed, it's making me sick to see it come up again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can watch the temperatures, and if it is over a certain point you could (and I would) contact the humane society and report them for neglect. 

They would get a house visit and a warning - or I would hope. 

Keep in mind that this might affect your friendship with these people, but it still might be necessary for the sake of the dogs. Particularly as one has already experienced heatstroke due to neglect.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

closed per member request


----------

